# New to this forum



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi fellow oil painters! I'm new to this forum but not to oil painting. I've been painting for over 25 years, and I teach a class in oil painting at a local recreation center.

As soon as I am allowed, I will be most happy to post some of my work. I enjoy discussing paints, brushes, and mediums. I paint in a traditional manner, and I mainly use traditional materials.

I taught part-time evening classes at Arizona State University for 4 years, and my subject was color theory and application. Once I learned the true primary colors of pigment, such knowledge rather stuck with me, and I've put that knowledge to good use in my work.

I believe that I have many "tricks-'o-the trade", and I keep no "secrets". I share whatever knowledge I may have with anyone who wishes to obtain it.

Pleased to meet you all.

Bill (William F. Martin).....WFMartin


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

a warm welcome to the forum William!  can't wait to see your works. I'm more into Digital Art than traditional like paintings but I did try acrylics last time


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, I'll see if I can post some of my work here......This is a TEST.:laugh:
May have a problem......All my work exists on my computer. I have no URL.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the Artistforum Bill. I'm Terry and have been painting for only a year and a half and only started with oil paints last January. I have so much to learn so I am personally thrilled you joined the forum. 

I keep my photos of my paintings on my computer also. Just use the paper clip icon to attach a picture to your post. Or you can use the 'manage attachment' link below. Well the link is below when you are putting up your post.

I think you will like it here, nothing but good folks.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello and welcome Bill! I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

OK......Here goes......My first test of posting a photo of one of my paintings by using the "manage attachments" function:

This is called "Sunday Morning", and it is an 11" x 14" on stretched canvas. Yay.....it worked ! ! Thanks for the help, and suggestions, Terry!:angel:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome, guy!
Folks, this fellow can paint. Period


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just love the brightness and the deep shadows. I'm often afraid of over doing the dark side, but wow it sure does make this picture. Absolutely love it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's amazing! I'll have to fight the urge to switch to oil after seeing this. Thanks for joining.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I was doing acrylic for a year before I tried oil and have never gone back since. It's a personal preference I guess. You might just want to give it a try just to see if you like it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Stop twisting my arm. Ouch! Just kidding. I really don't have a place to do oil painting right now but that will most likely change over the next year. I'm certainly considering it after seeing some of the wonderful paintings you've been posting and now this!


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey, we do need more professional artists on this forum.Welcome


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Hey....Thanks, Everyone! Oil painting has served me very well, and I love working with the medium. If there is anyone interested in working in oils, I may be able to help shorten your "learning curves". :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WFMartin said:


> Hey....Thanks, Everyone! Oil painting has served me very well, and I love working with the medium. If there is anyone interested in working in oils, I may be able to help shorten your "learning curves". :wink:


Ooooo...me, me, me, me, me!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I LOVE THAT KIND OF HOUSES! Gorgeous painting, by the way >.<


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

You folks are so very kind! Yes, Terry, I'm always glad to offer suggestions.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

WFMartin said:


> You folks are so very kind! Yes, Terry, I'm always glad to offer suggestions.


I post all my work in the Oil Painting thread and I truly appreciate constructive criticism. :laugh:


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Bill, put up one of yer paintings with all the atmospherics... Maybe a foggy scene.


----------



## WFMartin (Nov 10, 2015)

Sorin said:


> Bill, put up one of yer paintings with all the atmospherics... Maybe a foggy scene.


OK. Let's see what I may have.....

"Where Old Ghosts Meet"....16" x 20" oil on canvas panel

I took the title from the words of a Celtic song, called, Raglan Road


----------

